# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  قسمت managment در اس کیو ال سرور 2008 چیه

## oliya24

قسمت managment اس کیو ال سرور زیر شاخه ای داره موسوم به2008 data base mail من نمیدونم کاربردش چیه و برای چی استفاده میشه اگر میشه و کسی میدونه کمک کنید
لطفا

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
Database Mail برای تنظیمات جهت ارسال ایمیل توسط SQL Server هست که رویدادها و خطاها رو به کاربرانی که در SQL Server تعریف می شوند ارسال کند

----------

